# Training twice a day



## lightweight (Jun 19, 2014)

Those who train twice a day, how do you go about it? Somedays when I get off work at night I wanna go hit the gym but don't want to do any negative effects to my body. I do the same thing when I have my days off. I get bored during the day and wanna go back to the gym. I normally train in the morning before work and do cardio, may not be the same day I lift but it's at the same time. I just want to do it right. Any help?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 19, 2014)

Are you natural? And what are your goals? Those two things will determine how to go about 2 a days...or even IF to go about 2 a days.


----------



## lightweight (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes I am natural so I know recovery would be an issue. And I am currently cutting.


----------



## Oldebull (Jun 19, 2014)

You could always hit it heavy in the AM, do your structured work, count sets and reps, and push the poundage a little. When/if you come back later, focus on light, fairly fast, rep sets, focusing on a pump. Rep work, if you don't go overboard, shouldn't have a huge impact on recovery, and getting the blood flowing to the muscles you have already worked might even help with recovery.
I would advise that you keep the morning structured (if that is your preferred and scheduled time to train), and just consider additional sessions as bonus. If you have to drop those bonus sessions, it won't derail your programming.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 19, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> You could always hit it heavy in the AM, do your structured work, count sets and reps, and push the poundage a little. When/if you come back later, focus on light, fairly fast, rep sets, focusing on a pump. Rep work, if you don't go overboard, shouldn't have a huge impact on recovery, and getting the blood flowing to the muscles you have already worked might even help with recovery.
> I would advise that you keep the morning structured (if that is your preferred and scheduled time to train), and just consider additional sessions as bonus. If you have to drop those bonus sessions, it won't derail your programming.



Sounds like you are referring to feedor workouts. ..which are usually done the night of or before your workout the next day.
Basically light weight...get a pump. ..no tearing down the muscle tissue. The idea behind it is filling your muscles up with fresh blood to help with recovery.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 19, 2014)

IMO, if you are cutting, gym sessions twice a day will end up pulling off more muscle. You're in a calorie deficit.

I personally would hit fasted cardio in the morning. Then come back and lift in the evening followed by more cardio after my workout. Mild cardio...nothing extreme.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 19, 2014)

while on AAS

Cutting - cardio at least twice a day, lift once
Bulking - lift twice a day, cardio every other day 

If you are not on any aas, do not attempt to left twice per day or even once every single day of the week


----------



## Seeker (Jun 19, 2014)

When I was living the good life for a couple of years basically having a cake job at night doing security for private parties I use to lift twice a day. For example when doing back and bi's I would do back in the morning, and go back 6 hours later after laying on the beach all day and hit bi's at night. Do some calves too or abs.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jun 19, 2014)

No coach I have ever worked with had me lift twice a day.

The coach I'm currently working with has me only lift 5x a week. Low
Volume high intensity. From my perspective I would consider it low volume.

I really don't think twice a day would be more productive

Every ones methods are different

And yes that's with or without aas


----------



## Get Some (Jun 19, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> No coach I have ever worked with had me lift twice a day.
> 
> The coach I'm currently working with has me only lift 5x a week. Low
> Volume high intensity. From my perspective I would consider it low volume.
> ...



don't think you meant it this way, but it genuinely bothers me when people have the same opinion on something based on whether or not you are on AAS... this is impossible! I think what you meant was that EVEN with AAS you don't think training twice a day would be productive  Not trying to bust any balls, just trying to point out that I have seen it a lot lately where people who are natty take the advice of someone who is "on"....nooooooooo!

By low volume, high intensity I assume you mean low reps with heavy weight? Or limited number of sets per muscle group, moderate reps


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 20, 2014)

my old ass is dragging after once a day lol


----------



## lightweight (Jun 20, 2014)

Well Ken I am only 26. Lol. Thanks for the input. I will start doing some of these things when I start bulking again soon.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 20, 2014)

No need for 2 a day workouts. When i train i train my balls off and the last thing i wanna do that day is train again. If u have the energy to train twice a day your first workout wasn't intense enough. Hit the gym once a day and go ape shit. No pussy light shit in the morning then heavy at night. Counterproductive in my opinion.


----------



## lemonkeith (Jul 14, 2014)

I used to do twice a day. Just go 30 mins each. Heavy morning and light weight afternoon.


----------

